# NT: With all your power, what would you do?



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I'd watch all those I was said to have power over figure it out for themselves, even if it meant their eventual destruction. The world would function as it would if I were absent from it. I'd stress self-reliance and efficiency at the expense of all else, even though no one would know this, as they would not know of my existence in the first place.


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

Dunno about the actual day-to-day ruling of the world (I'll leave that to you J's), but I would definitely remove all aspects of religion from governenment worldwide. And comission more artists and scientists to further man's progress. Don't know much more than that; human nature hasn't changed much in the last few thousand years, so I doubt I could change it.


----------

